# Where WAS the Garden of Eden



## JohnStevenson (Apr 24, 2006)

In which part of the world do you believe the Garden of Eden was located?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 24, 2006)

I put "other". I really doubt whether its even remotely possible to determine where the site was (although I do speculate--wildly).

I don't think either the "Tigris" or the "Euphrates" pre-flood, refer to the post-flood rivers in modern Iraq. I think Noah's flood was an act of devastation that obliterated the world that was. From the resting place of the ark on the mountains of Ararat, I think Noah and sons decended to the plains, and found a new world. They named two great rivers in their new home after two great rivers of the world they came from.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 24, 2006)

Nah, it was at the confluence of the Tigris and Euphrates. I worked in Iraq more than two decades ago and visited the area. The Iraqi Ministry of Tourism said this on a sign in four languages:

"The Garden of Eden was bounded from this point toward the north and included what is now Babylon."

And for further revelation, about 20 yards away was "Abraham's oak", with a plaque comemorating Abraham's spot of prayer before leaving the area of Ur.

And for refreshment, you could buy a soft drink and cigarettes at the kiosk with the English name: "Abraham oaks drink and smoke here". Unfortunately, the proprietor had fled because the Iranians were scheduled to invade later in the week.

So there is the definitive authority. I'm sure Sadaam was hiding the flaming swords somewhere. . . .Er, nevermind.

Vic


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by victorbravo_
> Nah, it was at the confluence of the Tigris and Euphrates. I worked in Iraq more than two decades ago and visited the area. The Iraqi Ministry of Tourism said this on a sign in four languages:
> 
> "The Garden of Eden was bounded from this point toward the north and included what is now Babylon."
> ...


Been to Ur. It is modern day Jalibah. We had a huge fuel depot there during OIF I. It's a moonscape.

Also visited the spot of ancient Babylon. Very, very neat. Saddam had a huge palace on the hill overlooking the archeological site. They have a spot that claims to be the foundation of Babel.

Oh, as for the original question, I have no idea.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 24, 2006)

Any idea of how the garden of eden as opposed to the rest of eden played geo-politically into the pre-flood time period?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 24, 2006)

i also said other because I frankly dont know except somewhere in the ME.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Been to Ur. It is modern day Jalibah. We had a huge fuel depot there during OIF I. It's a moonscape.
> 
> Also visited the spot of ancient Babylon. Very, very neat. Saddam had a huge palace on the hill overlooking the archeological site. They have a spot that claims to be the foundation of Babel.
> ...



Yup, Ur was pretty bad off even in 1985. The Iranians had shelled it relentlessly. I remember eating a sandwich and having a Farida (Iraqi made) beer in the shade of a huge tank rampart and watching the remaining date palms sway in the breeze. 

Alas, I loved my stay there. I had complete freedom to go anywhere. You can never go back, as they say.

Vic


----------

